# Corsa Extra, 1985



## jan_nikolajsen

just acquired this one, a 1985 corsa extra panasonic color, in good to excellent condition:










Argh! Forgot to close the brake release on the right lever...


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksanbon

Congratulations! 

The Panasonic is my fav. I've been waiting for the right 53cm to become available to replace the one that got stolen 15 years ago.

Outstanding.


----------



## zmudshark

Beautiful bike, great pictures. The blue spoke nipples are just enough without going overboard.


----------



## HigherGround

zmudshark said:


> Beautiful bike, great pictures. The blue spoke nipples are just enough without going overboard.


Good eye for detail! :thumbsup: I had noticed the brake lever being open, but not the spoke nipples.

And congratulations Jan, that's a beautiful bike - very classy!


----------



## Guest

I sat here looking at those pictures trying to figure out how on earth anyone made out blue nipples in those ......

then I turned up the brightness on my monitor. "Hey Look, blue ....."


----------



## zmudshark

Windermere said:


> I sat here looking at those pictures trying to figure out how on earth anyone made out blue nipples in those ......
> 
> then I turned up the brightness on my monitor. "Hey Look, blue ....."


It helps that I saw the bike in person, too!


----------



## tv_vt

Love that frame color job! Just beautiful. Have you thought about white hb tape? Maybe even white saddle?

I miss the red CEx that I sold last fall to make room for my Serotta.

Enjoy.


----------



## barry1021

It's a beaut. I saw it too but upside down. Looks better right side up.

b21


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

tv_vt said:


> Have you thought about white hb tape? Maybe even white saddle?


Here you go, for your viewing pleasure, via that ubiquitous graphics software. This is probably as close as the Merckx will get to white bar tape and saddle. Until someone tells me how to keep the white cork clean, and where I can find a white Brooks..


----------



## zmudshark

Jan,

White cork cleans up nicely with a little Dawn and a fingernail brush. I'd do a white Regal instead of a Brooks, but that's me.


----------



## Guest

If I ever find a white Brooks, I'm keeping it. Sorry.

Last one I saw was a little over $800.


----------



## stelvio1925

Congratulations on the bike Jan! Very nice bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## gomango

Hi Jan,
Again, love the bike. Pm me for info on a white Brooks if you have continuing interest. Is new, white, and certainly not $800. Don't recall the model, maybe a Team Professional. No, not mine by the way.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

Today was unseasonably mild, with temps in high forties. Took the Corsa Extra out on its inaugural ride, finding wet pavement, some slush and brilliant sunshine. Not bad for around here at this time of the year.

Getting a longer seat post tomorrow, but couldn't wait. Raised the Chorus one 2 cm above the mark and found the tallest saddle in the shop, an old Ideale. With that I managed the required 83cm.

So how is it? Success!! Stiff and fast, stable and predictable. Very comfortable riding position, even though the frame is 4cm shorter than the previously accepted ideal. The Chorus group shifts and brakes flawlessly, even when wet and crusted with road grime.


----------



## Guest

Jan,

Beautiful.

I have had a couple of Corsa Extras and they are a dream.

Enjoy that one.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Why can I not see the pics??


----------



## atpjunkie

*I don't think there were Corsas*

in 1985
would be a Professional, I have an 86
your fork looks newer than 1985 as does the paint job

really b!tchin' bike, I'm not slagging at all. Just seems later 80s early 90s

Merckx didn't sponsor Panasonic until 86 if memory serves me right.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Can see the pic's now - amazing!!!


----------



## tarwheel2

My favorite Merckx color scheme. That's a keeper. If I ever come across one in my size (57-58, I will be seriously tempted.


----------



## that guy again

I agree. I have '85 Corsa and it has the older graphics. This one has the newer bubble letters and fork crown.


----------



## martinrjensen

thanks, that gives me a little insight on my bike. I have an 85 Professional 753. So the Professional model must predate the Corsa? Do you think the Corsa model replaced it? I can find very little on the Professional.


atpjunkie said:


> in 1985
> would be a Professional, I have an 86
> your fork looks newer than 1985 as does the paint job
> 
> really b!tchin' bike, I'm not slagging at all. Just seems later 80s early 90s
> 
> Merckx didn't sponsor Panasonic until 86 if memory serves me right.


----------



## that guy again

Try this site for dating it with the serial number: http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/

It can still be tricky, I don't think they were very consistent in those days. 

From what I understand the logos changed around 1986 or so.

EDIT: you know, after looking that site over, I could be wrong. Mine might be even older than I thought!


----------



## zmudshark

I've seen the bike in person, and if the serial number dating can be believed, it is a 1985. My wife and I both have 1985 Professionals, with different style lettering. Mine is the rounded style, her's the slanted style.

Both have this style fork.

There are other 1985 Corsa Extra's in Panasonic livery on the cadre site.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Just a quick question...did you shorten the chain from the initial pics??

As it looked a little long at first, but better in the snow pic.


Awesome bike!!!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

No, the chain is like when I got it. I'm waiting for a 13-26 cassette to replace the 12-23 on there, so I'll fine tune things by then. It works fine, though, as is.

The only thing different so far is a Thomson Elite post in 250mm to get the saddle up 2cm more, while keeping the titanium sadle.

The paint on the chromed bottom bracket shell is peeling off fast, like egg shells. Will have to stop it with some roughing up and primer before it migrates up the seat tube. Then hunt for an off-white metallic top coat with a reasonable match.

This is not a garage queen, so I'm not too concerned. I've always found well used bikes with smooth workings more attractive than dusty, stiff display specimens.


----------



## barry1021

jan_nikolajsen said:


> The paint on the chromed bottom bracket shell is peeling off fast, like egg shells. Will have to stop it with some roughing up and primer before it migrates up the seat tube. Then hunt for an off-white metallic top coat with a reasonable match.
> 
> .


i am pretty sure zMud spilled his beer on the BB when he had it, I would get him to pay for the paint.:rolleyes5:


----------



## zmudshark

I never spill my beer. That is wasteful.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

zmudshark said:


> I never spill my beer. That is wasteful.


Or undeserving. 

Depending whose angle you look at it from


----------



## steelblue

jan_nikolajsen said:


> just acquired this one, a 1985 corsa extra panasonic color, in good to excellent condition:


Oh wow, my long lost twin.


----------



## Guest

steelblue said:


> Oh wow, my long lost twin.


Beautiful.

I've got one of those saddles still sitting in a box in the garage, never found a use for it.


----------



## ksanbon

Oh wow, my long lost twin.

Steelblue,
Is that a 53? If so, can I have it when you get tired of it?


----------



## steelblue

ksanbon said:


> Oh wow, my long lost twin.
> 
> Steelblue,
> Is that a 53? If so, can I have it when you get tired of it?


Yep, it's a 53 and you need to take a number. There are several people ahead of you in line.


----------



## barry1021

steelblue said:


> Yep, it's a 53 and you need to take a number. There are several people ahead of you in line.


Even the helmet matches perfectly...sweet rig.

b21


----------



## steelblue

barry1021 said:


> Even the helmet matches perfectly...sweet rig.
> 
> b21


Thanks. Notice the blue tires and pedals too..:lol: Recently, I put the original C-Record crank back on.


----------



## ksanbon

steelblue said:


> Thanks. Notice the blue tires and pedals too..:lol: Recently, I put the original C-Record crank back on.


Nice! Now all you need is matching blue _____ade to fill your bottle.


----------



## slotnick

Hey Jan and Steelblue,

I have the same too. I have checked with the Merckx factory (easy for me since I'm Belgian and live close) and I can confirm that this is a '86 color scheme. Check the attached pics of Erik Breukink in '86. It was also on this type of bike that Erik Vanderaerden won Paris-Roubaix in '87 :thumbsup: 

In '85 Team Panasonic was sponsored by Raleigh bikes. '86 and '87 is was Merckx ... and in '88 they changed to Colnago.

I absolutel love my Panasonic Merckx! I took it on the Koppenberg and Patersberg (both 20% steep cobstone climbs) this weekend and it worked amazingly 

I have a question though: how did you guys mount the 2nd canholder on the seat-tube? On my frame the holes have no screwthread, and the canholder keeps comming loose from vibrations....

@Jan: I can highly recommend a white San Marco Rolls if you're after a white saddle to match this bike

Glad to see fellow team Panasonic riders 

cheers,


----------



## HigherGround

Wow - Breukink looks so much different from the later years with ONCE.


----------



## Kenacycle

Looks like Breukink was having a cold LOL


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

new pic:


----------



## slotnick

Great bike Jan!

I have a similar frame in '56. A small question: I need to replace my rear campy 7speed hub (Athena). Is it true that these came in different axle lenghts? Do you happen to know more about the specs for the rear hub?

Merckx sponsored the Panasonic team from 86. It was with this type of bile that Vanderaerden won Paris Roubaix in 87


----------

